# DVR Recording HBO Free Preview stuff



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

When you play back a DISH DVR recorded event, it tunes the reciever to the channel which you recorded your event on. That brings me to this question:

Say I record something from the HBO free preview on the channels they set up for it (285 - 290) and decide to save it after the free preview is over. Will the DVR have a problem playing back the event because the free preview channels 285 - 298 are gone from the EPG?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

music_beans said:


> When you play back a DISH DVR recorded event, it tunes the reciever to the channel which you recorded your event on.


Are you sure thats how it works? I dont have a DISH DVR but I cant imagine thats the way it works...


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah. You select it from the event list, you choose Play, and it starts playing it, but it also puts (not tunes) the receiver on the channel it was recorded from.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never noticed this happen with my 508 receiver. I've recorded lots of stuff from HBO/SHO preview weekends and then watched a month later when those channels were gone from my subscription.

Never once had the DVR try to tune to the channel I was watching the recording from.

If, for example, I'm on ESPN 140 and then hit the PVR button and go watch something that I recorded from SHO last month... when I finish watching and then exit the PVR menu, I'm right back at 140 where I started.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, when watching a recorded event, push info. In the info screen, you will notice that the reciever is on the channel that you watched the recorded event on.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Case in point with screengrabs. See below! 

Take a gander at the time in the DVR info screen and program banner while playing the event. Of course, KCSD (PBS here) doesn't air Clifford's Puppy Days this late at night.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The receiver is not on that channel, it's just giving you the program information of the recorded program, which happens to include the channel it aired on.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh, 'k, I see now. I hit guide while playing that event, and it was highlighted on the channel I was previously on, which was KWGN.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

music_beans said:


> Well, when watching a recorded event, push info. In the info screen, you will notice that the reciever is on the channel that you watched the recorded event on.


Someone else beat me to the response... Pressing Info while watching a recording shows you the info & channel from when the program was recorded... which is not necessarily the same channel you were tuned to.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I know for the fact that you can play back stuff on your DVR w/out it having to tune to that channel. I moved recently and my Dish move didn't occur until two days after I was in the new house. So for those two days I watched stuff that was recorded on my DVR. Of course at that time the receiver couldn't tune to any channel because it was wasn't hooked up to a Dish.


----------

